# Copano Bay 11/21/17



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

We put in at Copano Bridge ramp. That north side ramp needs some some sand removed. After coming off ramp it was less than a foot deep. South ramp in good shape. We went under bridge to Live Oak Point area and fished up and down. Caught some dinks and one keeper trout. Went back to under bridge into Copano Bay. Fished Redfish Point and down that east shore. Several dinks and one keeper. Could not drift all day due to no wind. Like fishing in the street, water very smooth. Went over to west side of Copano and tried to find some deep water reefs that pre Harvey that were marked with large poles. No more poles. Just more dinks. Lots of junk in the water. Saw some parts of docks sticking up just above water. Gas wells blown out with parts of frame around. I had to watch were I was running. We tried some of the gas wells with no fish. Headed back in about 1:00 PM. Good day for fishing but not for catching.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

been back into st Charles at all? been wanting to get back down there and do some fishing in the back bays


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for all that. Lots of good info about the conditions in that area. Those dead calm days make for pretty water, but tough fishing don't they?

Green to you for sharing some much needed information.


----------



## TwoKewl'er (Oct 10, 2017)

Txredfish said:


> We put in at Copano Bridge ramp. That north side ramp needs some some sand removed. After coming off ramp it was less than a foot deep. South ramp in good shape. We went under bridge to Live Oak Point area and fished up and down. Caught some dinks and one keeper trout. Went back to under bridge into Copano Bay. Fished Redfish Point and down that east shore. Several dinks and one keeper. Could not drift all day due to no wind. Like fishing in the street, water very smooth. Went over to west side of Copano and tried to find some deep water reefs that pre Harvey that were marked with large poles. No more poles. Just more dinks. Lots of junk in the water. Saw some parts of docks sticking up just above water. Gas wells blown out with parts of frame around. I had to watch were I was running. We tried some of the gas wells with no fish. Headed back in about 1:00 PM. Good day for fishing but not for catching.


Yeah I saw that too....I also noticed the cleaning station there was no longer ON the water, it's all shell now.....things have changed fo sho

Carry on


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks like it was a falling tide until late afternoon. I wonder if, with calm waters, that would have been a good time to fish the east side of the bridge? The bridge structure would create an eddy that predator fish could hang in and wait for bait fish to get pushed by in current.

I think that's why Matrix Shad guys always fish that bridge in their videos (Lake Pontchartrain Causeway). Maybe I'm wrong. Never done it myself.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

barronj, what you say makes since. It could be good if caught just right with tide movement. Before they built the new bridge, I fished under the old bridge opening for sheepshead. It was always better with some tide movement.


----------



## AggieFisher2011 (Nov 22, 2017)

How are the tides right now? 
Looking high or low?


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

As of yesterday, tides were a little higher than normal.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

It crazy how building the new bridge has changed the water flow on the south side of Copano Bay. I have watched the shell build up next to the fish cleaning station for a few years. There used to not be any, then it started shoaling in little by little. In the past year and a half it has really filled, in even before Harvey. On the east side of the bridge, the shell (tin can) has really eroded compared to before. It is really an eye opener what a small change can do (pilings are not that big). Of course there is no proof the bridge caused this, but it sure is ironic that the shoreline started changing when the bridge started to get built.


----------



## TwoKewl'er (Oct 10, 2017)

TwoKewl'er said:


> Yeah I saw that too....I also noticed the cleaning station there was no longer ON the water, it's all shell now.....things have changed fo sho
> 
> Carry on


PSA: Update,,,,,it's worse now...was by there yesterday

Both launches are basically UN-launchable

Carry on


----------

